# Richards Shipbuilders Reunion (lowestoft)



## Richards Shipbuilder (Sep 22, 2008)

On the 4th November 2008 at 6 pm there will be a reunion held upstairs in the ASDA store, on the site of the shipyard, Hornhill Lowestoft,with the kind permission of the manager.
Due to this, numbers are limited, so tickets will be on a first come first served basis,and are only available to ex employees and persons who have a special connection with the yard.There will be a film presentation and memrobilia on display as well as a buffet and raffle.
The tickets will be £5 and all the proceeds will go to the LOWESTOFT SEA CADETS.
Please send a stamped self addressed envelope to:

DAVID DYER
C/O RICHARDS DRY DOCK
SOUTHTOWN ROAD
GT YARMOUTH
NORFOLK
NR31 0JJ

Please note if numbers are exceeded cheques will be returned.


----------

